# poor T.O. (no pun intended)



## themanwiththeplan (Jan 25, 2012)

http://www.thepostgame.com/features/201201/terrell-owens-gq-jeremiah-trotter-told-me-not-apologize-donovan-mcnabb

^^^click that link for the story^^^

At first i thought, "good he gets what he deserves for fukin off all his $$$" but when you find out the details it kind of makes you feel bad for him.

Considering he never lived lavishly and most of his $$ was fuk'd off by bad investments that were made on his behalf by trusting his accountant/agent and giving them too much authority with his $$ is kinda sad. They basically played him and they stole from him and screwed him. 80mill gone. 

I know T.O. always thought he was the shit and no one could touch him on the field etc but all that aside you gotta feel for someone who went out every sunday trying to win and putting their health/life on the line to play a game only to end up hated by everyone and broke.

I really wouldn't care if he blew it on 20 lambo's and 10 mansions or whatever (then id say he's just an idiot) but since he basically got hustled out of his cash its sad.

I think he should take a job as an NFL analyst. it wont be great pay but at least he wont be broke and we'll still get to see T.O. i think he would work out great on the pregame shows or maybe a job similar to tony siragusa (sp?) where he can walk the field and provide the in-game commentary/updates.


----------



## dbuffet (Jan 25, 2012)

He also has too pay two of his ex's 45,000 a month. Sucks


----------



## surfhead (Jan 25, 2012)

i say to f_ _ _ King bad he got what he deserved ! I LOVE IT , LOAD MOUTH TROUBLE MAKER IS ALL HE WAS !!!!!!


----------



## surfhead (Jan 25, 2012)

Wanna feel bad, then feel bad for the single mothers and fathers living in poor conditions ,working two jobs for 8 bucks an hour trying to make ends meet and provide for there family !!!!!! Not someone who had it all and was just plan greedy and stupid.


----------



## ...... (Jan 25, 2012)

I read the GQ article on him a couple days ago.There's a lot of NFL players struggling from dumbass investments that they didn't know what they were getting into.
If T.O. could of kept his fucking mouth shut he would probably have multiple superbowl rings.

lol I would love to see T.O. get a job on first take so he can shut bayless the fuck up.He would definitely provide a much needed personality to that show.And he'll make the ratings higher with all the drama he'll create on there.I cant really see him as a serious analyst though.

Im actually surprised nobody picked him up this season.He still put up pretty good numbers in cincinatti and if anyone can come back good from a injury it's T.O.,he's a fucking freak of nature lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh yeah i feel so bad for him.....


----------



## Beansly (Jan 25, 2012)

Haters are funny.
If you had something goin on you wou;dn't have to waste time hatin' lol

Then again, if it was Tebow I'd be laughing my ass off hahaha


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Jan 26, 2012)

Im saying i feel bad because he let agents and accountants sucker him out of his $. In the article it was documented that T.O. never did live lavishly...they said the nicest car he owned was a benz. sure thats expensive for most people but for someone making 80 million over a football career its a drop in the bucket when you see guys driving around in lambo's, ferarri's, and a handful of them at that. 

I feel bad that he got suckered. what the point in being rich if you don't get to ever enjoy it?

Some guys deserve to go broke with outrageous purchases but thats not what happened here...he got tricked. sure its his fault for trusting someone so easily but at the same time its sad that the guys who did it get away with it time and time again.

the players union needs to do something about this or start educating rookies on how to manage their money and investments.

if you dont think its sad to get 80 million stolen from you then you're an idiot.



To the haters tho: T.O. was never a bad player..just a difficult person to play with and coach. that doesnt mean he wasnt extremely talented. look @ the beginning of his career. he put up great numbers and was involved in some of the greatest moments in NFL history. 

just sayin.


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 26, 2012)

maybe he shoulda just let his momma handle the cash....


----------

